# Motta 54mm Tamper



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Anybody know if the 54mm tamper is the correct fit for a Barista Express, I think the stock tamper is 53mm but its not a very good fit for the basket, however I am not sure if 54mm might be too large.

Thanks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Iris said:


> Anybody know if the 54mm tamper is the correct fit for a Barista Express, I think the stock tamper is 53mm but its not a very good fit for the basket, however I am not sure if 54mm might be too large.
> 
> Thanks


54 mm is too big. You need 53mm. The stock is more like 50 so it's way off


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> 54 mm is too big. You need 53mm. The stock is more like 50 so it's way off


Are you making anymore tampers?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Iris said:


> Are you making anymore tampers?


I am indeed


----------



## HRC99 (Dec 4, 2018)

Joey

Do you also make the bottomless portafilters for the Barista Touch?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Joey it looks like you're gonna have to get that man cave finished and that workshop tie on!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

HRC99 said:


> Joey
> 
> Do you also make the bottomless portafilters for the Barista Touch?


Im going to start doing them again. I'm getting set up on the lathe at work so feel free to pm and we can sort out if you like


----------

